# What Are Your Best Pedals Ever?



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

I have lots of pedals, but a small number of them are my favorites. Here are my favorites:

Barber Burn Unit (dual overdrive)
Origin Effects Cali76 Compact Deluxe (compressor)
Strymon Timeline (delay)
Fultone Clyde Deluxe (wah)
Rim Rock Lil Mo and/or Aluminum Falcon II (Klon klone overdrives)

What are yours?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do I have to own them or merely love what they did? 

Favourite pedals I have (had), in no particular order:

Fulltone OCD
Strymon Big Sky
Diamond memory lane jr

One of my favourite pedals to use however is the Dr. Scientist bitquest. That thing brought many epic moments to tracking LP3.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Timmy! And maybe a Tim Pierce.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably these.










I've got 2 decades out of a set - that probably equals about 50k. And I step on them more than any other pedal I've ever owned.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I fixed a couple pedals for a guitarist neighbour two weeks back. One of them was an old blue MXR 6-band EQ. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed and missed the one I used to have in the 70's. Makes a great OD pedal.

I very much like the Pearl PH-44 phaser I picked up used. Has ramp-up/ramp-down. I really liked the old Univox compressor I had at the same time as my blue 6-band, and like the clone I made for myself recently every bit as much. I'm just exploring it now, in the free moments I have between building and yardwork, but I think the Chase Bliss Condor I was gifted with will continue to grow on me.

Still up in the air is a PAiA flanger I started building in 1992 and hope to finish this year. It should have an amazing sound, but I have to stop yielding to distractions to know that for sure.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Source Audio Ventris dual reverb
Source Audio Vertigo tremolo
Bigfoot fx Spaghetti Western fuzz


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

My all-time favorites:

Fulltone '69(big box)
Boss PH-1r
Diamond Memory Lane Jr


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

This is a bit of a Cop out but... The best pedals are always whatever is on my board. A few on there that aren't going anywhere any time soon though are a Big Box DMM and a BJFE Honeybee!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I really wasn't sure whether the $100-ish I spent on this (used) would pay off, but it has turned out to be my most trusted and useful pedal, bar none.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably my modified Double Muff. Emotion in a box.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Fulltone OCD
Fulltone Fatboost


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

MXR Microamp
Dunlop Crybaby Wah
MXR Phase 90
Boss TU-2
Ernie Ball Volume


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

EP3 Echoplex, well worth the prices.
I really find that D &M drive really versatile


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

For my purposes:

Visual Sound Garagetone Axle Grease. Killer analog delay tones at a low price. I've yet to find a delay to replace it as my #1.

Boss CS3. It twangs, I twang. 

I really miss my 1983 Small Stone phaser. The one that got away.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> Fulltone OCD
> Fulltone Fatboost


this is what the GT-500 combination should have been


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Boss dd-3 - bought new in 1997 and still using it.

Strymon Flint - so nice, i bought it twice


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Dry Bell Vibe Machine
Schaffer Replica 
Strymon El Capistan


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

No longer own
Original orange Fulldrive purchased directly from Mike Fuller
Original FoxRox Paradox TZF flanger 
Still Own it
Big Muff v4 - amazing muff 
Loco Box Cosmo Chorus - my favourite chorus pedal 
Spontaneous Audio Devices Son of Kong - incredible clean boost, parametric EQ, direct box and more


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

JColoccia Horus OD
OCD V3
Aluminum Falcon I
Ceriatone Centura
Boss DD-20
Zoom MS-70CDR
EP Booster


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's the companion question to what started the thread: WHY are these your "best" pedals? Is it because of what they do that's different, or how they differentiate you, sonicly,from other players? Because they absolutely nail a sound you like? Because of their versatility? Because they are reliable and never let you down or disappoint? Because they are "immune" to other changes in equipment? Because they were an absolute bargain?

It doesn't have to be one of these, and your individual choices could be for any constellation of reasons. I'm just curious about why people's bond with a given pedal is somehow "special"in their eyes.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Probably these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, speedplay pedals for road and DMR vault for off


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My best pedal ever !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I very much like the Pearl PH-44 phaser I picked up used. Has ramp-up/ramp-down.


The whole Pearl line was amazing (unique, not clones of other things, and unfortunately short lived - guitar pedals by a drum company just didn't sell). I built a clone of the Pearl OD-05 Overdrive and it's pretty killer. Has a parametric EQ before the clipping section so you can dial in your voicing to compliment instrument/amp/song.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Agreed. For a long time, the Pearl OC-07 was the only pedal that offered octave up AND octave down in the same unit. The PH-44 was the only one offering ramp-up/down. Taking a big step up from the Boss CE-1, the Pearl CE-22 had independent speed controls for chorus and vibrato, a momentary switch for selecting between chorus and vibrato, and a control for vibrato onset-delay. The AD-33 offers dual footswitch-selectable delay-times and feedback level. Pearl was well ahead of others during their brief moment in the sun.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

My Boss TU-3 is my best pedal. For some reason, the guitar just sounds like shit without it. Still trying to figure out what magic Mojo Boass put into that product. It's amazing!


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

mxr carbon copy


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Its not a pedal, but the Fulltone TTE is probably my favourite effect ever.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Quite a few, Strymon Flint and El Capistan, Klon KTR, Hermida Zendrive, Boss Digital Dimension.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

A pedal that I bought when I was thirteen and still use all the time to this day is my Ross compressor.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

Frenchy99 said:


> A pedal that I bought when I was thirteen and still use all the time to this day is my Ross compressor.


How many years is that?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I am officially shocked to say it's the Mosky MM Silver Overdrive. It used to be a specific keeley modified TS (no other keeleys compared, and I bought a few, swapped a bunch of chips, etc)

The Mosky is so good that I just ordered 2 more. 

I've tried it through 3 amps and it's been incredible through all of them. It doesn't matter how much gain is on the amp - it always enhances the sound. The low gain is exceptional through the Lazy J.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You still have the lazy J?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Player99 said:


> How many years is that?


Going on to 40 years !!!  I'm getting old...


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nuenaber Stereo Wet
GFI Specular Reverb
Any pedal from Kingsley
POG2
DC Glass Nexus


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> You still have the lazy J?


Still got it. Mainly because the Mosky sounds great through it. It's a killer amp, but I'd get bored of it if I didn't have the Mosky. It seems they were meant for one another. I'd like to try the Lazy J overdrive to see if it's as good, but its too expensive to just 'try'.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Some of my faves:

Fractal FX8 (top of the line effects, switcher and looper.)
Strymon Möbius (modulation and other effects done really well)
Van Weelden Royal Overdrive (the sound of a wide open amp)
Diamond Memory Lane jr. (Simple to use, great sounding delay)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> My Boss TU-3 is my best pedal. For some reason, the guitar just sounds like shit without it. Still trying to figure out what magic Mojo Boass put into that product. It's amazing!


That's the one pedal that I never play without


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

My fave is still my TC Electronics SCF. Stereo Chorus/Flanger, also does "simple" pitch modulation (AKA Let's Make Dave Seasick mode). Crystalline chorus, one could leave it on all the time at some settings (and I did, for a while), works really well on bass as well as guitar. It just works.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Mine are both fairly new pedals:

Mythos Mjolnir (tweaked Klon)
Dunlop Echoplex (the pre amp is delicious)


----------



## Boogyin1979 (May 14, 2018)

Vintage Rat
Union Tube & Transistor More
Homebrew UFO


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

Diamond Comp, only pedal that's always on the board


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

oheare said:


> My fave is still my TC Electronics SCF. Stereo Chorus/Flanger, also does "simple" pitch modulation (AKA Let's Make Dave Seasick mode). Crystalline chorus, one could leave it on all the time at some settings (and I did, for a while), works really well on bass as well as guitar. It just works.


Me, too. Still my favorite chorus. I just don't use chorus much anymore, but it's still a mainstay on my #1 board, even though it requires it's own 120V AC receptacle. I've mentioned before, I don't know if I even turned it off for a number of years through the 80's. But that was then and this is now, lots has changed since those hair metal days.

My fave phaser is also from that era (or earlier, even), the Roland AP-5 Phase 5. Another AC-only pedal, but just too big to find a space on any of my boards anymore. And like the chorus, I just don't use phasers much anymore.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Timmay!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Me, too. Still my favorite chorus. I just don't use chorus much anymore, but it's still a mainstay on my #1 board, even though it requires it's own 120V AC receptacle. I've mentioned before, I don't know if I even turned it off for a number of years through the 80's. But that was then and this is now, lots has changed since those hair metal days.
> 
> My fave phaser is also from that era (or earlier, even), the Roland AP-5 Phase 5. Another AC-only pedal, but just too big to find a space on any of my boards anymore. And like the chorus, I just don't use phasers much anymore.


An old bandmate gifted me with one of those (SCF). Decent pedal. I've not owned or used an AP-5, but made myself an envelope-controlled Phase 90 clone, which comes close to what the AP-5 does. Envelope-controlled pedals tend to be overlooked and undervalued by players. That's a shame.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The 'sensitivity' control is a nice feature. Allows placement earlier in the pedalboard (fed directly with guitar) or later (fed from another pedal, possibly a boost or OD) and still maximizes the lushness of the effect. Wish more mod pedals had that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, more and more ARE including that feature. Those which use digital control of an analog path can also implement sensitivity controls that slow things down OR speed things up when you pick/strum harder. In other cases, like the recent EQD Pyramids flanger, envelope control can get it to sweep up,or get it to sweep down.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I don’t know if I can narrow it down. Really enjoy the Digitech Ventura. Also the Danelectro Big Spender.


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

Any half decent OD going into a green russian, and its gotta be dialed in just right.
Some call them favorites, i call them a necessity lolol


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Distortion and overdrive pedals are purely a matter of personal taste.
One man's sweet angel is another man's evil devil so I won't address those kinds of pedals.

The Fulltone SupaTrem is the single best Tremolo pedal on the market, IMO.
It's quiet, behaves exactly as it's supposed to, has authentic tone and is built like a tank.
Their DejaVibe may very well also the the best UniVibe out there and for the same reasons.

The SourceAudio Programable EQ is the most useful EQ pedal I have ever encountered in a standard sized footprint.
With 4 slots for user presets I can easily switch from set neck buckers to bolt neck singles and not have to spend 3 minutes tweaking my setup or have special pathways dedicated to guitar types. Plus, I get 2 extra slots for custom settings like a super strong mid-push for doing Boston type sounds or ultra mid-scoops for nu-metal tones.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I share the same affection as a few others have mentioned here I see, the Strymon Flint is a definite winner for me, although an honourable mention also goes to my Empress Para EQ.
Everything else on my board, while I love most of them in their own rite, I am not as tied down too, at least in that every time I plug in the aforementioned two pedals will have a crack at it too.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> View attachment 213321


Did you buy 3 just to list a few on TGP and stir up shit?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Did you buy 3 just to list a few on TGP and stir up shit?


That's actually a great idea. Imagine what would happen of I posted "timmy Clone - sounds just like the real thing at a fraction of the cost".

Here's TGP's stance:

Folks......I keep getting contacted by guitar companies about posts that have trademark violations. Please don't post about any instrument that breaks intellectual property rights (see Rule 4 in the TGP rules). Whether you agree or not, building these guitars is illegal and, in my opinion, is unethical. It doesn't matter what country they are made in. It's your business what you purchase and I'm not going to tell anyone what they can and can't buy. However, once it is posted on TGP, it becomes a problem. Your help in this would be most appreciated.

Edited to add: I have received a number of PMs and wanted to address the questions here. Asking if a guitar is genuine is fine. That is different from posting a "look at what I have" type of post about a guitar that uses another company's trademarks. The problem that leads companies to contact TGP is more based on people posting "Look at my new guitar" or "Here is my replica guitar being built" threads. We also tend to be contacted when someone tries to sell a guitar that illegally uses another company's trademarks.

We do not look for things like this and realistically can't. With thousands of posts every day, we tend to respond to reported posts or when we are contacted by a company. For example, Gibson is very aggressive in looking for intellectual property violations, including their trademarks for headstock shape, use of "Gibson" or "Les Paul". We are NOT experts on trademarks and don't pretend to be. We simply follow our legal and ethical obligations when contacted by an authorized representative of a company.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> That's actually a great idea. Imagine what would happen of I posted "timmy Clone - sounds just like the real thing at a fraction of the cost".
> 
> Here's TGP's stance:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should send me one to list there to


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Sounds like you should send me one to list there to


Use my pic and let me know - I wanna watch the mayhem. Actually, you could really get away with it, because Mosky doesn't really use any trademark or intellectual property.


----------

